# This is the best list of makeup tutorials I could find



## Alberich (Oct 20, 2016)

Which one of these makeup looks do you like most? My favourite is number 6.

https://www.buzzfeed.com/annierkina...alloween-2n9mr?utm_term=.xt9DpGPYo#.dj4B5WPry

Do you know any other similar lists that are worth to see?


----------



## CAMILWAMMY (Jul 23, 2019)

I don't know of any blog lists like the one you shared, but I do a lot of my brainstorming on Pinterest. Every time I fond a cool costume makeup idea I put in on this board:

https://www.pinterest.ca/camilwammy/costumes-makeup/

If there's anything I've learned from looking for the coolest costumes and costume makeup it's that I REALLY want to save up for some spooky coloured contact lenses! :eeketon:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Contact lenses can be a great addition, but the conditions for using them need to be kept in mind. If you're working/acting in a dark or dimly lit situation, the color aspect of the lenses is lost. As light diminishes, colors appear to become closer and closer to shades of gray rather than the colors you want to be seen. And, you have to be able to wear contacts in your work situation. If your scene is really dusty, as an example, you will have a more difficult time wearing (and showing) your newly colored eyes.


----------

